# new smokepole



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

my old knight was giving me grief so i picked up a TC impact. open sights im good for 75 yards. its a sweet shooter. for $400 its a good buy.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice. I think next year I may look into a smoke pole


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

sounds like a sweet shooter..........


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

poe, ill give you a good deal on a knight.lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go hold it up in front of your game camera so we can see it...LOL


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Impact. Nice guns. Put a scope on it and it's 200 yard shooter for sure.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Haha I don't know how I could turn it down


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

It would make a nice walking stick. Lol. I'll take some pics next chance I get.


----------

